# LCR vs. Buffalo Bore Ammo



## MichaelB (Aug 18, 2010)

I recently tried some Buffalo Bore "heavy" non-plus P ammo in my Ruger LCR. Although BB claims it is a load intended for old and/or lightweight guns, it seemed pretty damn snappy to me. A friend suggested it is really +P+ in disguise and is actually too strong for continued use in the LCR. And, as far as my 1978 Colt's Detective Special - forget about it! Can anyone provide some more info on this ammo?


----------

